# Feeling down



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, had a crap couple of days! Found out yesterday a friend at work is pregnant and today my clomid has been stopped. Doc wants to do more tests to make sure everything s in working order. Tests can't be done until next month at the earliest. Feeling really quite down bout it all. I go on holiday on Sunday so at east I've got that to look forward to. 2 weeks in the sun with my precious little princes!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

It's so hard when someone announces a pregnancy.  I remember there being ten pregnancy announcements at work and amongst friends snd family in the space of five months when I was ttc #2; I was devastated each time and I kept thinking, that it would never be our turn.  However, eventually it was our turn.

Try to forget about it all for your holiday, enjoy the here and now for a while.  Have a great holiday.


----------

